# IronMagLabs Athlete:Spotlight On IFBB Pro: Tracy "IslandGirl" Bodner



## ParadiseCup (Feb 18, 2012)

Spotlight On IFBB Women's Physique Pro: Tracy "IslandGirl" Bodner - RX Muscle Mag


----------



## Curt James (Feb 18, 2012)

For those who prefer to stay on this site:

*Spotlight On IFBB Women's Physique Pro: Tracy "IslandGirl" Bodner*







*Category you compete in:* IFBB Pro Women's Physique

*Date of birth:* June 5th

*Hometown: *Born and raised in Honolulu, Hawaii. Currently living in Denver, Colorado.

*Career:* Owner of Total Package Nutritional Consulting






*Competition History:*

1990 Hawaiian Classic - Novice Lightweight - 2nd place
1991 Hawaiian Classic - Open Lightweight - 2nd place
1992 Paradise Cup - Open Lightweight - 2nd place
1995 Paradise Cup - Open Lightweight - 2nd place
2006 Colorado State - Novice Figure A Winner and Overall
2006 Colorado State - Open Figure A Winner
2006 Colorado State - Masters Bodybuilding Overall
2006 Colorado State - Open Lightweight Winner
2007 USA Championships - Figure Class B
2008 USA Championships - Lightweight - 7th place
2009 Colorado State - Open Lightweight Winner
2009 USA Championships - Lightweight - 7th place
2010 Colorado State - Open Figure B Winner
2010 Nationals - Figure Class B
2011 Jr. USAs - Physique Short - 14th place
2011 USA Championships - Physique Short - 4th place
2011 North Americans - Physique Short - Winner and Pro Card status

*Next competition:*

2012 IFBB Desert Muscle Classic- Pro debut on February 25th in Mesa, Arizona and 2012 IFBB St. Louis Pro on March 17th.






*In your opinion, how important is motivation and confidence when aiming to accomplish a goal?*

I think it is highly important to have both motivation and confidence when trying to achieve your goal. We all start with a dream and in order to achieve that dream you have to make sure you challenge yourself every day in reaching that dream. You have to have faith in yourself, be confident and believe that you can accomplish anything once you set your mind to do something and the only person that can stop you from success is yourself. It all starts with a dream and if you believe that you can accomplish that dream, you will achieve it.

*In your eyes, what combination of hard work and natural ability is needed to reach the top?*

Some people are blessed with awesome natural ability called "genetics". They don't have to do much and they can succeed without much effort. Some people are not blessed with great genetics and have to work harder in order to achieve their goals. And then you have ones that know the power of having both hard work and genetics can truly be fierce and unstoppable and will reach the top faster than anyone else.

*What are some motivational strategies that have or currently work for you?*

I incorporate several motivational strategies. Every year I visualize the physique that I want to sculpt and I strive to achieve those goals. In the gym, I keep a logbook of my training and each time I hit that same bodypart/exercise, I try to beat my number either by weights and/or reps every time. That keeps me very motivated. Also surrounding yourself with positive people. My family, friends and clients are highly motivating for me. They stay on top of me and always encourage me to be the best that I can be.






*Give me some examples from your life where confidence has helped you to achieve?*

con·fi·dence: belief in oneself and one's powers or abilities; self-confidence; self-reliance; assurance;

ar·ro·gance: offensive display of superiority or self-importance; overbearing pride.

In our sport and actually in just about everything we do in life, you have to have confidence. Believing in yourself that you can achieve whatever you set your mind to do, but also keeping that confidence balanced and leveled so that you don't appear to be arrogant or haughty. Stay humble.

I have gained a lot of confidence by competing on stage. I enjoy it and love the satisfaction of reaching that goal. Whether I win or lose, it builds character in me and I learn a lot about myself.

*What do you find the most challenging about competing?*

I love everything about competing! I love lifting heavy weights. I love my diet plans which includes a little of poptarts, pancakes, sushi...what's not to like about dieting right? The cardio is so-so (even though it can be boring cause I'd rather be lifting weights!). I love the process of watching my physique change every week and watch it transform....the muscle definition, fitting in tiny clothes etc.... The anticipation of show day, getting all dolled up to stand on center stage. 

But the one thing that is very challenging to me is Balance. When I set my mind to do something, I give it my 110%, All or Nothing kind-of-gal. But I can see where a few things in my life can suffer so I have to make certain that I have that right balance of God, family, friends, career and competing.

*What are your top 5 key strategies for success?*

1- Create your road map- Planning is key
2- Execute- Work hard
3- Remember the Golden Rule- ???Do unto others as you would have them do unto you.??? Matthew 7:12
4- Confidence- Believe in yourself
5- Be Persistence- Don't take no for an answer
6- Believe to Achieve- Anything is possible

(Sorry that was 6. )

*What is your favorite protein powder? Why do you like it?*

Hands down, Protein powder by *IronMagLabs*. *Complete Protein Rx* and *Whey Protein Isolate*. The few things I like about this protein is well, for one, it tastes so yummy! Also it is easily digestible and mixes well with a spoon. The whey isolate is sweetened with Stevia. No Saccharin, Aspartame or Sucralose! And this protein comes in both chocolate and vanilla.

*Favorite Inspirational Quote:* 

"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me" Philippians 4:13 

*In closing, Who would you like to give a shout out to?*

I owe a lot of my success to my *husband Cameron*. He is my coach, training partner, chauffeur, chef, travel agent, my "day planner". He is simply amazing and I don't tell him enough how grateful and blessed I am to have all of his love and support. And to my kids Marissa, Cheynna and Brandon. They are my greatest and loudest cheerleaders. 

*Total Package Team* for supporting me and believing I can do this!





*Jesus Christ*, for I give Him all the glory.

I also want to thank my sponsors. I am so blessed to have such an amazing team backing me up and supporting me with my passion. 

*Rob and Gena DiMaggio @ IronMagLabs.* I am most grateful for their gracious gift of believing in me and for adding me onto their team of sponsored athletes.

*Marilyn Spatola @ LiquidSunRayz* and her staff for providing me with the best spray tan at all of my shows and for making sure I am stage ready to compete.

*Laura Richards @ Suit Yourself* for the beautiful suits she creates for me to wear on stage. 

*Rick and Jana Beesinger* for all of their support and gracious gifts.

*Dale Pinneke @ Rocktape* for taking care of all my sports needs.

From *Spotlight On IFBB Women's Physique Pro: Tracy "IslandGirl" Bodner - RX Muscle Mag*


----------

